# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Collaboratore di Impresa Familiare:

## ROBERTO5096

Vorrei confrontare con voi alcuni punti sull'argomento collaboratori di impresa familiare:
1- posso in un esercizio non "attivare" l'impresa familiare senza particolari formalità ? Se la risposta è affermativa si possono avere interessanti risvolti per gli studi di settore
2- può un collaboratore a cui non viene attribuito reddito essere considerato "a carico" ? In caso affermativo può il coniuge detrarre i contributi inps ? 
3- se l'impresa familiare non è attiva posso comunque continuare a versare i contributi inps per il collaboratore ? 
A mio avviso le risposte sono tutte SI' ma un confronto mi sarebbe utile e penso lo sia un pò per tutti.  :Smile:

----------


## ROBERTO5096

accidenti mi servirebbe proprio un confronto ! help !!!!!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Speedy

> accidenti mi servirebbe proprio un confronto ! help !!!!!!!!

  Calma, un po' di pazienza :Smile: 
Secondo me:
1- risposta positiva
2- risposta negativa per i contributi inps (non &#232; un onere trasmissibile) per&#242; pu&#242; essere a carico ai fini irpef
3- risposta positiva
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Calma, un po' di pazienza
> Secondo me:
> 1- risposta positiva
> 2- risposta negativa per i contributi inps (non è un onere trasmissibile) però può essere a carico ai fini irpef
> 3- risposta positiva
> Ciao

  mmmhhhh..... Le istruzioni all'Unico negli oneri deducibili dicono che sono deducibili i contributi obbligatori versati anche per famigliari a carico.... il mio dubbio è legato proprio a come sono scritte le istruzioni perchè mi resta il dubbio se si riferiscano solo ai contributi volontari oppure anche a quelli obbligatori.
"Rigo RP19: in questo rigo scrivere limporto dei contributi previdenziali ed assistenziali versati in ottemperanza a disposizioni
di legge, nonché i contributi volontari versati alla gestione della forma pensionistica obbligatoria dappartenenza.
Tali oneri sono deducibili anche se sostenuti per i familiari fiscalmente a carico."  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> mmmhhhh..... Le istruzioni all'Unico negli oneri deducibili dicono che sono deducibili i contributi obbligatori versati anche per famigliari a carico.... il mio dubbio è legato proprio a come sono scritte le istruzioni perchè mi resta il dubbio se si riferiscano solo ai contributi volontari oppure anche a quelli obbligatori.
> "Rigo RP19: in questo rigo scrivere l’importo dei contributi previdenziali ed assistenziali versati in ottemperanza a disposizioni
> di legge, nonché i contributi volontari versati alla gestione della forma pensionistica obbligatoria d’appartenenza.
> Tali oneri sono deducibili anche se sostenuti per i familiari fiscalmente a carico."

  Anni fa sono andato in commissione tributaria per un caso simile ed ho perso, perchè hanno sostenuto che nell'impresa familiare di commercianti ed artigiani vi è obbligo di rivalsa tra titolare e collaboratori, per cui il titolare non può dedurre la quota dei collaboratori anche se persona a suo carico.
Vedi un po' tu  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Anni fa sono andato in commissione tributaria per un caso simile ed ho perso, perchè hanno sostenuto che nell'impresa familiare di commercianti ed artigiani vi è obbligo di rivalsa tra titolare e collaboratori, per cui il titolare non può dedurre la quota dei collaboratori anche se persona a suo carico.
> Vedi un po' tu  
> Ciao

  non contesto affatto la tua esperienza anche perchè la stessa cosa è avvenuta anche a me, ma le istruzioni ministeriali portano su un'altra strada. Bah, quì va sempre peggio  :Mad:  
Ciao e grazie di tutto  :Cool:

----------


## vill2710

> Anni fa sono andato in commissione tributaria per un caso simile ed ho perso, perchè hanno sostenuto che nell'impresa familiare di commercianti ed artigiani vi è obbligo di rivalsa tra titolare e collaboratori, per cui il titolare non può dedurre la quota dei collaboratori anche se persona a suo carico.
> Vedi un po' tu  
> Ciao

  E' ambiguo il fatto che il titolare abbia il DIRITTO di rivalsa e non l'obbligo. Ne consegue che se il titolare non esercita tale diritto, n&#232; il collaboratore n&#232; il titolare possono dedursi tali oneri.

----------


## seta

> Calma, un po' di pazienza
> Secondo me:
> 1- risposta positiva
> 2- risposta negativa per i contributi inps (non è un onere trasmissibile) però può essere a carico ai fini irpef
> 3- risposta positiva
> Ciao

  Mi riaggancio a questo post, in quanto ho bisogno di ulteriori conferme perchè leggendo le istruzioni da modello Unico per il rigo RP19 ho portato in deduzione al coniuge i contributi previdenziali versati dal marito che risulta fiscalmente a carico!!!!! (preciso che non si trattava di collaboratore di impresa familiare ma di socio di una società di persone).
".........poichè per legge il titolare ha diritto di rivalsa sui collaboratori stessi non può mai dedurli, neppure se di fatto non ha esercitato la rivalsa, *a meno che il collaboratore non sia anche fiscalmente a carico.....*"  :Confused:   
Ho interpretato male? 
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Mi riaggancio a questo post, in quanto ho bisogno di ulteriori conferme perch&#232; leggendo le istruzioni da modello Unico per il rigo RP19 ho portato in deduzione al coniuge i contributi previdenziali versati dal marito che risulta fiscalmente a carico!!!!! (preciso che non si trattava di collaboratore di impresa familiare ma di socio di una societ&#224; di persone).
> ".........poich&#232; per legge il titolare ha diritto di rivalsa sui collaboratori stessi non pu&#242; mai dedurli, neppure se di fatto non ha esercitato la rivalsa, *a meno che il collaboratore non sia anche fiscalmente a carico.....*"  
> Ho interpretato male?
> Ciao

  No. Hai interpretato bene. Ma i miei dubbi nascono dal secondo paragrafo delle istruzioni, cio&#232; "..In caso di contributi corrisposti per conto di altri..ecc.."
Quindi resto dubbioso (anche perch&#232; mi hanno gi&#224; fregato una volta) :Smile:  
Ciao

----------

